# New layout, need feedback



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

As the title states, Im building a new HO layout. My building is 29'4 X 13'4 and this will be DCC. There is no elevation change and curves are min 24 with most being 30. All turnouts are #6 and I will be using mostly atlas flextrack since thats what I already have. I do have a gated entrance to the middle and I have built one before with a friend on his layout and I liked it. Ive run the simulator over the layout many times and cant find problems but that doesnt mean they arent there. Would like thoughts and feedback on my plan if you would. Im the only one ever operates my railroad and rarely if ever get visitors other than my wife. Thanks


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Too parallel.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

on your outer loop there is a double ended siding that appears to have industries located on it. This is unusual and defeats the purpose of the siding as a run-around

on the left, will it be a single double track bridge or two separate bridges?

what is the purpose of the a track from the turntable up toward the bridge? wouldn't you only need to move a loco from the roundhouse to a train in the yard?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nikola Im not sure what you mean by too parallel.

Greg
I think the siding you are referring to is in the middle table at the bottom? If so yes I put two ends with industries on each end so each can be served by trains traveling a different direction. That brings me to the question about the track from the turntable towards the bridge. I have that so I can come out with a loco and be able to go the other direction. It would have to come out and then back to the yard. I wasnt sure how to lay these out coming out of the turntable so I could run both directions on the layout.
As for the bridge, I havent decided if it will be two bridges or a double track single bridge.
Thank you for looking this over, you addressed some things I was wondering about. I am open to changing any or all of it, is why Im posting and asking for help.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Nikola said:


> Too parallel.


If I understand this cryptic response, the two loops essentially parallel each other over the entire layout, with some minor curve deviations. I think there should be more separation as well, or maybe actually twin the route and make it one. Or single the main and have more sidings. But try to have more natural curves that don't show necessary directionality due to the edges of the layout.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

mesenteria, I get what you are saying. I do plan on having hills and mountains in areas that would seperate the lines so to speak and break up the look of just following the table. I have over 900 trees from my last layout that will go in as well. Its hard to show all of that on this plan using the software Im using. I will see if I can change some areas and create more separation, but I would like to keep two lines so I can run trains in opposite directions.
Thank you, your comments are appreciated.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

txdyna65 said:


> but I would like to keep two lines so I can run trains in opposite directions.


rather than have two loops, had you considered a twice around with an overpass?

with passing sidings you can run multiple trains at the same time

i wonder about the positions of the crossover in the yard. I hope someone with more experience can commet


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Your layout is basically designed for continuous running.
This can be relaxing and enjoyable for a while but soon
comes to a yen for more action. That's when you
go to switching operations.

You do have a nice yard and some spurs for freight
switching, but with the size of your layout
I would suggest additional spurs. You can add
interest to your switching by having more than one
small freight user on a siding. Some spurs that
a loco would back cars in, others that would need
the loco to push cars in. Many small freight users
provide more action that big coal mines or other
large industries.

Don


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I did some revising and also am trying to upload a bigger pic so you guys can see the yard better to see what I need changed. I added the green to show where mountains or hills will be. I like building those so there would probably be more. I added a spur at top and changed the sidings in the middle table. I took out the track coming out of the top left side of the turntable and changed some things in the yard. Thank you all for the help so far and suggestions.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

txdyna65 said:


> Nikola Im not sure what you mean by too parallel.


It is two loops, one inside the other. I like the idea of two loops, but suggest changing things such that the two tracks are not perfectly parallel everywhere. Angle the outer one in and out, that sort of thing. Will add a lot of visual interest.

For example, in the diagram in the post just above this one, on the left instead of tucking the outer track in to parallel the inner over the bridge, angle the outer from top to bottom so that it is a straight run but at an angle.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I have two recommendations.

First, you have room for a few more spurs. Admittedly, how much switching you want to do versus just watching trains run is an individual preference, but I have found that, within reason, more is better. I usually try for about a dozen on a layout that size. Maybe the gate is off limits, but the upper left corner and lower right seem to be prime candidates -- even the corner below the gate, if you can handle a third track coming off of it, or another turnout on the part with your passing tracks. Of course, this also depends on the theme of your layout and what each area represents. If the lower right is rural, maybe logging or resource extraction would be a good industry.

Second, the yard. As designed, the bottom track is an issue, because a train coming off that track on the left side has nowhere to go but into the turntable without an awkward backing move, which you could only accomplish with a short train given the length of the lead there. This severely limits the usefulness of that ladder track.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

RE plan revision in reply 9 above:

You may need an additional "yard track" or two down at the bottom "main yard" for switching and storage.

Right now it looks like you only have two usable ones (on the upper main).

Also, the two crossovers seem "too close together" on the lower main.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nikola I get what you were saying and the angled line does look better after I worked it out. As for the rest, it would be hard to move the track in and out without having a bunch of S curves dont you think, or did you see an area that was workable?

CTValley I took your advice and added another spur in the bottom right, I can model a mining or small logging area there. The upper left Im keeping open for my oilfield. I have some drilling rigs, pump jacks and tank batteries from my last layout that I wanted to put in that area. The corner below the gate is for my town so I need room for that. The gate is a no go for now Id like to keep that simple as possible but could always change it later.
I moved the turnouts that I believe you were talking about in the yard, giving myself another 4'. Take a look and let me know if that looks better or needs a change.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

txdyna65 said:


> Nikola I get what you were saying and the angled line does look better after I worked it out. As for the rest, it would be hard to move the track in and out without having a bunch of S curves dont you think, or did you see an area that was workable?
> 
> [/IMG]


Hi Kenny - 

That's better but what about eliminating the kink so the bridges would not be parallel. Would be more interesting IMHO. Also, with the vertical leg in the center, make it so that tracks are not parallel. Let them diverge or converge.

Even at the bottom, laying it out so one main line is tilted with respect to the other could make it more interesting.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The yard still has a problem. Look at the two tracks coming off of your turntable. Trace the uppermost of those back to the yard. See that turnout? The track off the diverging leg is the offending track. In the current configuration, it's not usable for anything. If a train enters that track from the right, it's stuck. It can only back out, or be brought off the left side in very short pieces.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I know what you are talking about CTValley but still not quite sure. This is the first time I have built a yard so yes as you can tell Im struggling with it. I do appreciate your help.
Nikola I will have to look at it more to figure out what you mean. 
I just cut the pic so only the yard is showing, so maybe it can be seen better. I didnt change anything else on the layout since the last pic other than in the yard.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

can you explain how you expect to use the yard?

it looks like there are two separate yards and separate mainline tracks thru each. not all tracks need to be double ended. wouldn't it be better to have a single set of yard track on one side (outside) of (both) mainline tracks.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Greg I really dont know how yards work in the real world, just trying to learn this stuff. I was going by a plan that I seen in a book I have. The top 2 I was going to use as storage and the bottom was to switch out locomotives and cars. The very bottom was for an engine shed and maint. shop as well as the coaling tower, sand house and diesel fueling. 
Im not trying to be strictly prototype to anything, I would just like a yard that works to let me try my hand at switching. The loops around the layout Im happy with, I like to watch the trains run and build scenery and buildings. My last layout only had storage tracks, so I wanted to build a yard this time and a turntable so I can run trains both directions on 2 mainlines.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

txdyna65 said:


> I think I know what you are talking about CTValley but still not quite sure. This is the first time I have built a yard so yes as you can tell Im struggling with it. I do appreciate your help.
> Nikola I will have to look at it more to figure out what you mean.
> I just cut the pic so only the yard is showing, so maybe it can be seen better. I didnt change anything else on the layout since the last pic other than in the yard.


Yup. That fixed the issue.

Note that I WASN'T trying to make this a realistic yard layout, just to remove the operating difficulty that your previous arrangement would have caused. It seemed to me that this is what you were looking for.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

CTValley I know you were just trying to help me and I appreciate that. Like I said Ive never built a yard so I knew I needed someone else to look at it that knew what to look for. I really didnt know how to work this with the 2 mainlines to be able to also go both directions. Im more than willing to change more of it to make it easier or a little more realistic. Ive only begun to build some benchwork, so I can still change the yard arrangement.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'll put my two cents in.
If I had that much room for a layout..
I would design the double track main line first.
Around here, the prototype mains run parallel for great distances, not boring if your putting pennies on the track 
Two train stations at opposite sides. With station house, passengers, etc.
For continuous running, two trains are on auto pilot.

Now for yards, big or small, should not interfere with the running highballs.
So, the yards need to be IMHO separated from the mains by very few turnouts (minimize derailment trouble).

I would get the main line down first, run some test trains then go back to designing the yards. In other words, don't spend too much time planning, we all have ripped up track after more than once, it's part of the hobby.

Good luck


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

since i was an engineer, i'm use to looking at details to anticipate problems. I'm not sure what your goals are, so i have a bunch of info and questions for you to consider.



txdyna65 said:


> Greg I really dont know how yards work in the real world, just trying to learn this stuff. I was going by a plan that I seen in a book I have. The top 2 I was going to use as storage and the bottom was to switch out locomotives and cars.


yards may only store empty cars, otherwise, every car including empties from other RRs are on their way somewhere. As trains come in from various locations and to various destinations, they drop off cars to locations other trains are going to and pick up cars from the yards that that train is going to.

tracks in a yard are typically allocated for particular locations, including one for the industries served by locals from that yard.

cars in a train to various destinations are "blocked" together.

when a train enters a yard, the block(s) of cars be dropped off are pulled from the train and the cars to the destination(s) of the train from specific yard tracks are added to the train. 

the engine on a train may be swapped with a different engine, then that train departs.

so cars being dropped off from a train or a local are sorted onto the tracks for that destination.

this is why larger layouts may have a yard with staging just beyond one end of the yard and a 2nd staging area at the other end of the layout. Staging holds the trains coming into the yard and destinations for the trains leaving a yard.

if you had a yard as described above, you would have a track for the industries served by each local on the layout and you would have tracks for trains in staging, which on a small layout wouldn't go anywhere.

on the other hand, a staging area could hold trains serving the industries on the layout or are thru trains that go thru the layout to a (the same) staging area. 

Cars on a particular train in staging might be dropped of at industries on the layout and cars might be picked up from industries and added to the train. Having multiple trains in staging would allow cars to move between trains.



txdyna65 said:


> The very bottom was for an engine shed and maint. shop as well as the coaling tower, sand house and diesel fueling.


i don't understand the purpose of the maintenance shed. Isn't that the purpose of the roundhouse? or is it for freight car repairs and another location to spot cars

aside from prototypical realism, coaling tower, sand house and fuel are industries that require requires cars spotted on. Is this their purpose?



txdyna65 said:


> Im not trying to be strictly prototype to anything, I would just like a yard that works


yards are often split in two: serving eastbound and westbound trains. Is this why you have yard tracks on both sides of the mainline tracks? 

in a yard, locos need to be able to get from one end to the other and have access to to facilities: roundhouse, coal tower, sand house, fuel.

one track needs to be clear if the mainline is not used for this purpose on a small layout. The turntable goes to one "yard" track and access to the coal, sand, fuel seems to be in the middle of the other "yard" track. Not sure what yard tracks are available for holding a train.



txdyna65 said:


> to let me try my hand at switching.


have you considered bringing in a 2nd train, which yard track is would be put on, moving the loco to the roundhouse and switching cars between yard tracks using a switcher engine




txdyna65 said:


> The loops around the layout Im happy with, I like to watch the trains run and build scenery and buildings.


you have double ended sidings on your loops. Do you ever expect to run trains in opposite directions on the same loop which would require a "meet" at a siding? Is this the purpose of the sidings?



txdyna65 said:


> My last layout only had storage tracks,


do you mean industries or staging tracks for trains?



txdyna65 said:


> so I wanted to build a yard this time and a turntable so I can run trains both directions on 2 mainlines.


do you have steam which needs to he turned or just diesel which don't.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Dennis461 said:


> .............
> not boring if your putting pennies on the track ...................


You had pennies??!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Greg I dont know how to quote all your questions separately.
The maint. shed was for a freight car repair shop. The coaling tower sandhouse and fuel are located outside the turntable on the straight part in the middle.
The yards are spliit to serve both east and west traffic. But I was going to use the top to store extra empty freight cars that could be used in another train. The purpose of the double ended sidings was to provide run around and to serve 2 different industries.
On my last layout I had 5 "yard" tracks that I used to store extra freight cars. I would use a switcher to bring them out and put them on another train.
Im modeling 1951, 52 era, so I have some small diesel switchers and the rest are Steam.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

ok, so the main shed, coal tower, sand house, fuel and maint shed are all spots for cars. That's why they are there. A local servicing industries on your loops would also service the coal/sand/fuel locations.

the yard is separated for east and west service but you don't intend to use it that way

you have run-arounds with industries located on them which defeats the purpose. any cars spotted at industries on them have to be moved to use the run-around. normally cars for one or more industries are spotted on single ended spurs and the run around is nearby

you need a turntable to turn steam

you didn't address the point i made about having a clear track allowing a loco from either end of the yard to reach the roundhouse or coal/sand/fuel track and that the coal/sand/fuel track enters the middle of one of your yard tracks

how would you move cars from the storage yard to the ? yard tracks? isn't it awkward for the yard tracks to be separated by the mainline tracks?


again, have you thought thru how a train would enter one of the yard tracks from either direction, how the loco could be moved to the roundhouse, how a switcher from the roundhouse(?) could then operate on either end of the cars on any yard track?


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

The first response to this thread hit tihe nail on the head.

I agree with Nikola.



Nikola said:


> *Too parallel.*


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Greg I appreciate your responses, for now Id like to concentrate on getting this yard thing right, then I can work on the other parts of the layout. As I said before Ive never built a yard so I dont know how, I was looking for guidance on that is why I posted in the first place. If I move all of the yard below the two mains would that help? Or maybe even move the turntable and roundhouse. When I look at it, it works, but it involves the loco backing to the turntable, which for diesel is no big deal, but not sure about the steam. I get what you are saying about the yards above the mainlines, it is awkward.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

txdyna65 said:


> When I look at it, it works, but it involves the loco backing to the turntable


when i look at it, if there are two trains on the lower 2 yard tracks, i don't see a clear path to the round house from the right side.

backing a steam engine is no problem


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Greg I see what you are saying now, 1 train is ok, but 2 would be a problem, as well as the upper yards being in an awkward place. Im working on moving it all below the two lines now.
I remembered what else I wanted to ask. I think I know the answer but Im going to ask anyways. The #6 turnouts take alot of space, Id like to use #4 but not sure what can and cant handle it.
I have SW7, RS2, NW2 switchers and a couple of GP7 for diesels, my steam are 4-4-0, 2-8-2, 2-10-2 and 4-8-2 hvy mtn those are the biggest I would ever run as the T&P didnt run anything bigger.
Would all of these handle #4 in the yard? Obviously 6 is the better choice but if I could use #4 and save space to add length to the legs it would help. Im still going to keep #6 on the rest of the layout.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

txdyna65 said:


> Would all of these handle #4 in the yard?


i don't know for sure. I think a 2-10-2 may have problems. I would suggest setting up a test track with a cross-over.

you could consider using a specific yard track for a train pulled by the 2-10-2 and making sure it has bigger turnouts and a route for the loco to the roundhouse.

it looks like you may need to use a mainline track as access to the roundhouse. (i.e. a train heading right pulled by the 2-10-2 pulls into the yard track closest to the mainline. It uncouples and pulls back onto the main and runs in reverse on the mainline to the round house.)


do you understand the purpose of all the cross-overs in your yard? I'm not sure(?) of the purpose of the one connecting the roudhouse to the mainline track. I also wonder if the could be positioned better so that a mainline train can reach the bottom most yard track.

and if you're going to have two loops, how does a train from any yard track get to the inner loop and visa versa. 

these are all things that should be thought thru.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I moved all of the yard below the 2 mainlines, I also used #5 peco switches. Im pretty sure the #4s would cause problems, but I used some #5's on my last layout and had no problems with the bigger steam locos.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

again, it will help you to think thru how you will use the yards

from the outer loop, which yard tracks can you park a train from either direction? how does the locomotive get to the roundhouse? which cross-overs do you use?

from the inner loop, how does a train get to the yard tracks?

do you need all the cross-overs in your yard?

are all the cross-overs in the best locations?


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Greg The program I am using has a simulator where you can put trains together and run them over the layout. I spent quite a bit of time with it seeing how the trains and locos can move in and out of the yard and to the turntable. The inner loop can only get to the first set of yard track both directions and is able to get loco to the turntable. The loop closest to the yard can use it all. It seems to me that all the crossovers there are needed. I could put 2 more in and that would let the farthest loop to be able to use another yard track but it would be a short train. I used a switcher and was able to move cars to the sanding and coaling area as well as move them to another train. The turntable doesnt work in the sim, so I cant turn around anything on it.
As for best locations of the turnouts its hard to tell with the sim if they are in troublesome spots because the train will only derail if you dont have a track connected, so when I actually lay it I will have to see.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

txdyna65 said:


> I spent quite a bit of time with it seeing how the trains and locos can move in and out of the yard and to the turntable.


if you're satisfied, there's nothing more to be said.



txdyna65 said:


> As for best locations of the turnouts


do you need them?



txdyna65 said:


> so when I actually layu it I will have to see.


do you plan on relaying track?

good luck


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I was happy with the way it worked on the sim and did use all of the crossovers so they all seem needed. What I did with my last layout was lay it all out and pinned it down, powered it then ran trains over it to find any trouble. I fixed a couple of spots and then relayed it all attaching it with caulk. I then ran trains for a good while and when I was happy with it all and no derailments or anything I ballasted it. Now I didnt have a yard like this so I will spend more time with that. I dont have long cars, my longest is 48' box cars, but most are 40' or less. I do have the 2-10-2 steam locos but they worked well on the last layout even with smaller turnouts and Im using bigger this time.

I did buy a couple of John Armstrongs books and redid the sidings like you had mentioned in earlier posts. I couldnt visualize what you meant until I seen it in the book. Take a look if you will and see if this is more practical and useful if you dont mind. I also tried adding in some scenery and buildings to help me visualize other things with it as well.









Again, thank you for your help, it is appreciated.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

The big blank area in the middle will be filled with my town buildings, other blank areas will have trees, hills and small mountains to break up the parallel look. The upper left corner is for my oilfield


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

If you are keeping the yard as is I would suggest moving the crossovers circled in blue to somewhere I have indicated in green. This may require you to reconfigure the mainlines a bit to keep the yard the way it is.

That would eliminate the need for the additional crossovers circled in red saving you the cost of FOUR turnouts.

With the crossovers in green the trains from the inner loop can go directly to the yard ladders from either direction without having to back up on the yard lead.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Took me while to see the green, Im colorblind so hard to see for me, but I see what you are saying and it makes sense. Im glad you pointed that out, Ive sat here for awhile trying to figure out how to get that inner loop to all of the yard.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I had to move around things quite a bit but I think I got the turnouts right in the yard. I also did some work on the middle table to try to break up the parallel look. Also on the left side one of the bridges is angled across instead of parallel.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kenny

I sure do like the layout you have posted. You have
great continuous running and now lots of 
switching operations capabilities.

There is one small suggestion, somehow work a
passing siding for the upper right outside track so that your
loco can push cars into the upper right siding and
back cars into the siding to the left of that.

Don


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Don thanks for the suggestion. I believe I can put a passing siding up there. I had one in but took it out when I made all the curves. Would I need one of those if trains are going to traveling in both directions? Im guessing so, unless each of those sidings were for traffic in one direction only. But the passing siding would let me use them for both directions?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

If you can find a copy (it's out of print) Andy Sperandeo wrote a good book on freight yards. You might find a copy at a train show.
https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/400983.The_Model_Railroader_s_Guide_to_Freight_Yards


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Kenny

Yes, a passing siding is useful in both directions for
switching. But also,
keep in mind, with DCC you can have two trains
running on the same oval, one going clockwise,
the other going counterclockwise. They meet and
pass at these sidings. Your layout would be ideal
for that kind of operations. It's a challenge that
makes train running fun. How long can you keep 'em
going without mishap? 

Get a 2nd controller and let a relative or friend drive
one train as you drive the other. It can get
interesting.

Don


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I added a passing siding to the outer loop, added crossovers away from the yard and moved everything down a couple of inches in the yard area. That also added about 6 more inches to the yard. Doing all of this seemed to make the yard easier to get in and out of but take a look and let me know, also about how I did the passing sidings.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

One thing I see is the curved siding top center.
Very difficult to uncouple cars on a curve, you 
might think about making the siding straight and 
rearrange the buildings.

Magic


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

txdyna65 said:


> I added a passing siding to the outer loop, added crossovers away from the yard and moved everything down a couple of inches in the yard area. That also added about 6 more inches to the yard. Doing all of this seemed to make the yard easier to get in and out of but take a look and let me know, also about how I did the passing sidings.


I like it a lot! Well done!

I do think Magic's observation is a good one.

Forgive me if this has already been discussed, but is there a way to set it up so that the passing siding on the inner loop does not require through-trains to not travel straight through? Otherwise Casey Jones will have to slow down to get through there.

Rereading the above, I did not explain my question well. A through train on the inner loop, where the passing siding is, must go through 4 sets of points. If set up differently, it would only be two. Also, by making that passing siding longer, a local freight could be doing its switching thing without affecting mainline highballs.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

txdyna --
_Re your posted plan in #44._

Look at the "middle right" where you have two industrial spurs on the main.
Your "siding" there is "on the wrong side" of the track, literally.
The siding should be on "the north side", with the two industrial spurs _connecting to the siding_, not the main.

Now your traveling switcher can duck into the siding (getting ready to switch the industries) while another train passes by "on the main".

You have the same problem with the upper main/siding/industry that has the "round tanks" on it, as well...


----------



## lajrmdlr (Apr 25, 2014)

Magic said:


> One thing I see is the curved siding top center.
> Very difficult to uncouple cars on a curve, you
> might think about making the siding straight and
> rearrange the buildings.
> ...


In the US that's called a spur as it's connected at only one end. A siding is usually 2 parallel tracks connected at both ends by switches.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the help, moving the bottom siding to the other side of the track and making it longer is no problem. The upper siding is quite a bit more difficult if I am to keep curves up there to break up the parallel look. But I will work on it


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As you do all this, keep one thing firmly in mind: make sure you are getting the layout that YOU want to own and operate. Don't do it just because we tell you to.

A friend of mine kept asking some of his buddies for I puts and taking their advice... and ended up with a layout that was heavy on switching operations and had no through loop... and all my friend wanted was to watch trains go around. Needless to say, he junked that layout and is building another one that suits HIS needs.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

CTValley good point, the layout still has everything I want in it. I wanted a turntable and a yard, two loops that I could travel both ways and watch trains run. I also wanted some areas to do some switching and areas for my buildings that I already have and some I plan to build.
Everyone has been real helpful helping me fix things I didnt see and improve on other areas.
Something I would like to have but dont know how or where to put it would be a programming track and more storage tracks for rolling stock.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

txdyna65 said:


> Something I would like to have but dont know how or where to put it would be a programming track and more storage tracks for rolling stock.


On the bottom left side of your layout you have a straight lead to the turntable and two tracks below that. The lowermost track would make a good programming track. Just install insulated joiners to isolate it, then wire it according to your DCC system's instructions. It doesn't matter if there's a boxcar or two on the track at the same time.


----------

